# How many jobs involve running? besides sports



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Besides professional sports people, then how many jobs involve running?.

I can only think of...... Military, Police, ... hmm


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Delivery person, taking care of children, personal assistant (for a busy person), working in the entertainment industry.... these are guesses.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Arms and drugs.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

Firefighters and Paramedics (when needing to attend to someone asap)

Maybe if you work in the Zoo and you're running from a lion.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Stagehands do a bit of running, usually while pushing something heavy.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Presidency


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

BNB said:


> Firefighters and Paramedics (when needing to attend to someone asap)
> 
> Maybe if you work in the Zoo and you're running from a lion.


Right, true!, that i can imagine.. more than military and police. 

haha, but still, not much.

dunno why... i just found this interesting to think about,


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

daydr3am said:


> Delivery person, taking care of children, personal assistant (for a busy person), working in the entertainment industry.... these are guesses.


Delivery person i can only imagine if running from a dog er something . Taking care of children, yeah, when they just run off or something, when about to eat dog poo.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

A surveyor.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Mirkwood said:


> Delivery person i can only imagine if running from a dog er something . Taking care of children, yeah, when they just run off or something, when about to eat dog poo.


Dog walking/running?

Personal trainer maybe. 

Ball boy/girl in tennis. They're jobs in sport.

(my laptop lead keeps shocking me)


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I would not say I run most of the time. More so a swift walk or sprint. 
I work in physical rehabilitation and wellness. 
I also ran my ass off the most directly in healthcare.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Parking valets tend to run quite a bit.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Being a higher up at a warehouse isn't all that bad. Floor time means you get to run around from time to time. Also some transportation jobs involve running around too (even managers).

I've done both and can say they're both quite enjoyable.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Reality TV camera and boom op work. Also potentially producers. PAs definitely do a lot of running.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

Ski Instructor. I've chased down younger kids that magically got their ski's off and abandoned the group to follow an animal into the trees or decided now was the time for hot chocolate.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Videographer-ing may be quite physical at times depending on what you do. Look at this crazy guy!

https://i.redd.it/mvzarkj7xzgy.gif


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

horse trainer


----------

